# Galaxy10R



## kikoforever (Dec 19, 2005)

Hola si alguien ha cojido o esta cojiendo el Galaxy10R, por favor necesito su ayuda para yo poder cojerlo tambien, me pueden escribir a [email protected] y le explico cual es mi problema.

Gracias espero por sus ayuda.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

kikoforever said:


> Hello if somebody has cojido or this cojiendo the Galaxy10R, please I need its aid I to be able to also cojer it, they can write to me to [email protected] and I explain to him as it is my problem.
> 
> Thanks I hope by its aid. (Translation from Babel Fish)


That's not the way forums work. If you've got a problem, describe the symptoms so other posters can describe some solutions. That way, the next guy to come along with the same problem can learn from our discussion.

In general, Galaxy 10R is just like most other FTA satellites, except that a couple of the Ku-band transponders are subject to interference and therefore come in weakly. Based on the footprint map (http://www.panamsat.com/_media/global_network/sat_pdf/galaxy10r_ku_band.pdf), you may have trouble getting a good signal, depending on what part of Cuba you're in. Good luck!


----------

